# Found a redfish this morning, about 25+ inches,fat & feisty



## richg99 (Dec 7, 2016)

Other than a bonefish, not too many fish pull harder than a redfish, pound for pound.

Darn red walked me around the boat once! richg99


----------



## Johnny (Dec 8, 2016)

*great catch Rich !!*
I agree, those are fighters - no matter their size.
where I fish for trout and reds, the reds are very
rarely in the keeper slot size...... either too big or too small.
but still fun to catch !!


----------



## jackieblue (Dec 17, 2016)

If I had my choice, which I don't I only fish for reds.


----------



## kmfw160 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hey Rich, what do you catch those on? I've always been curious how similar fresh and salt water lures are


----------



## richg99 (Dec 30, 2016)

Other than rusting hooks and fittings, IMHO fresh and saltwater lures are very similar. 

In recent weeks, I've caught a 6 lb saltwater sheepshead, some 16/17 inch long Atlantic Cutlass "Ribbon fish", some Sand trout and also a number of regular specks (spotted sea trout), all on a Rattletrap. 

I caught this red on a twin-tail plastic that looked remarkedly similar to the picture below. It was a lure (or tout as I still call them) made by someone at the Bastrop Bayou Marina near Freeport TX. Next time I take a trip down there, I am going to buy half dozen or so. 

That one lure has caught saltwater speckled trout, this red, and a couple of LM bass recently. It was unique in that it had a jointed, twin hooked jighead. The "joint" part gives it a lot more flex when retrieving. The actual lure was lost to an oyster reef recently, I believe.

My box(es) are filled with many freshwater lures. One that I haven't had much luck on, but many guys here swear by them... are Mann's 1 minus near-top-water lures for redfish. I fish both a few local freshwater lakes and the Texas flats. 

A smarter person would make up separate boxes for salt and fresh, but I seem to want the lure that I don't have with me when I do that. 

When I fish with my kayak(s), they keep my "lure-mania" under control, simply because there isn't enough room to bring too many baits.

regards, richg99


----------

